# The cost of supplies for a new tort.



## Missy (Jun 22, 2011)

I was thinking that it might be helpful for people thinking about getting a tortoise to know the cost involved in doing it right. This is what I spent to set up my new hatchling Leopard. Please add anything else you can think of or cheaper ways to do things. If anyone wants to calculate for a full grown tort, please do. I know you can't count on everything like vet bills but go for it. Outdoor enclosures can be skies the limit as well. Just thought when visitors to TFO come looking of how to get started they can see real prices involved and different ways to do it. Pics would also be helpful. 


Cement mixing tub-$15
light stand-$25
double light fixture-$25
MVB-$70
ceramic heat emitter-$35
fogger(option, do not have to have one)-$59
mulch-$4
supplies for my humid hide-$5
timer- $7
power strip-$12
plexiglass-$10
temp/humidity gages-$10

my grand total=$277.00


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 22, 2011)

I think my outside enclosure including the stain and screen I built, was around $200. And mine was only 6ft x 8ft. Not at all large compared to some other outside ones. So, yes I agree it is not something that one enters into lightly..(no pun intended).

I was talking to someone today via email and we took tortoise ownership and care out of the Hobby category.

Thanks for the post, because until you mentioned it..I had not added up the cost of my outside enclosure.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 22, 2011)

Missy said:


> Cement mixing tub-$15
> light stand-$25
> double light fixture-$25
> MVB-$70 MVB $22 http://superiorshippingsupplies.com/the-store/73/50/shopbrowse/1/page-1
> ...



All it takes is a little searching online and you'll find GREAT deals. Now give or take a few dollars for shipping, but overall cheaper. I didn't do research on the other stuff but I'm pretty sure you can find some good deals. 

You'll save so much you can buy another Leo!! haha


----------



## Mallykc (Jun 22, 2011)

This is a great idea! I wish i would have seen something like this when i was deciding on a tortoise. i love my little guy and he is worth every penny but it seems like every week i am buying him something new. I bought a kit when i got him. It came with a tank and lid, 2 food dishes, 2 dome lights, coil bulb and heat bulb and it cost about 160. But now that i have had him for about 1.5 years the only things i use from the kit are the tank (that he is quickly out growing) and dome lights everything else was useless. 

I was ready for the commitment of size and life long pet but i didn't take in to account how much they would cost after the initial set up and purchase of the tortoise. Luckily my dad fell in love with the little guy too so he's helping me out financially until i find a job. 

Great idea to start this topic!


----------



## Missy (Jun 22, 2011)

I never think to look at Amazon. That is great information.


----------



## October (Jun 22, 2011)

If you go to school, or work for a school and have a .edu email address, you can get a free year of Amazon prime. With the prime account, you get free 2 day shipping on anything Amazon ships from their warehouses. That's an awesome deal!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am glad my husband didn't see this post before I brought Boulder home  He would have said no way. I have easily spent that much on the start up and then $60 for him, luckily we each keep our own fun money so he doesn't say too much about it and his food comes out of the grocery budget  also I get away with seeds for plants and mulch as garden supplies (joint account) hehehe


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice post Missy, great idea!


----------



## Watermelon (Jun 23, 2011)

This was for indoors:

Exo terra reptile dial thermometer Â£4.28
Komodo Calcium Supplement For Herbivores - 135g - Â£3.99
Exo terra large feeding dish - Â£9.19
Exo terra small feeding dish - Â£5.00
Wooden tunnel - Â£5.99

All above was from Paws for thought, Leeds where I shall never ever go again.... 

B&Q Topsoil - Â£5 (from B&Q)
Mega Ray 160w mercury vapour UVB lamp - Â£42.50 (from kimbos reptile world, now known as inka products)
Plants/compost/seeds/miracle gro - Â£20 - Â£30 - Morrisons!
Black pebbles/ tortoise decorative ornament - Â£10 - Local garden centre
Sea shells - Â£0 - Anglesea
Tortoise table - Â£0 - My dad made it along with wooden light stand with switch.

Phoebe - Â£125! 

So grand total without Phoebe = about Â£110?


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jun 23, 2011)

Large rabbit cage 79 euro on line,
160 watt mercury lamp 45 euro
250 watt ceramic heater, free ( one that I used once at work)
Top soil 80L 6 euro
Terracota food dish 2 euro
Bath 28 euro
Hides, made from wooden nesting boxes, 10 euro for two.
Decorations, free, things that have got chipped or broken at work, ( sometimes intentional  )
cuttlefish bone 0,89 cents

Torts free 
So about a 170 euro,
I am in the process of doing an outdoor pen.


----------



## Watermelon (Jun 23, 2011)

Oooops I forgot to list my cuttlefish bone Yvonne, you reminded me ahaaa.


----------



## chairman (Jun 24, 2011)

I live in southern Indiana and own a sulcata. I'm not going to itemize quite like some have, and I'm not counting my indoor setup for that tortoise for emergencies:

9x9 heated, insulated shed: $1000
Fencing for a 40'x50'x30'x50' area: $250
I got off cheap on the shed because I engineered it myself, built it myself, used quite a bit of 'scrap' lumber leftover from other projects, and didn't need to hire an electrician to install the breaker/wiring for the electric to the shed. I could have easily spent $3500+.

Not trying to discourage anyone, but setups for big tortoises in colder climates will probably cost you at least 300x the price of the animal itself. 

In comparison, my 4 hingebacks live in an enclosure with a total build cost of around $150.


----------



## -EJ (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't see potential vet fees mentioned. There should be a 'war' chest for this.

I need to mention... Chaco... $600 initial cost... vet bill to keep it alive... $1000.



Missy said:


> I was thinking that it might be helpful for people thinking about getting a tortoise to know the cost involved in doing it right. This is what I spent to set up my new hatchling Leopard. Please add anything else you can think of or cheaper ways to do things. If anyone wants to calculate for a full grown tort, please do. I know you can't count on everything like vet bills but go for it. Outdoor enclosures can be skies the limit as well. Just thought when visitors to TFO come looking of how to get started they can see real prices involved and different ways to do it. Pics would also be helpful.
> 
> 
> Cement mixing tub-$15
> ...


----------



## Missy (Jun 26, 2011)

chairman said:


> I live in southern Indiana and own a sulcata. I'm not going to itemize quite like some have, and I'm not counting my indoor setup for that tortoise for emergencies:
> 
> 9x9 heated, insulated shed: $1000
> Fencing for a 40'x50'x30'x50' area: $250
> ...



It's great that you gave $$$ amount for keeping a sulcata in a cold winter climate. This is what people need to know before they get that cute little fifty cent piece size tort. You also have to have a heat source and lights. Not to mention the cost for running the heat and lights. Oh and the food bill in the winter when they get big.


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm very lucky because almost everything I got was on sale... And on another note I'm not finished spending. I'm still have to have an outside set up, plus buying CHE and another lamp for winter.

The list. 
Lamp- $15
Them- $12
Digital power timer outlet-$25 ( BTW these thing are really hard to figure out.)
Cuttle bone- $2
Grassland tortoise food- $7 ( just in case.)
Reptile light- $56
Lamp Stand- $18
Mulch-$3
plus Kingsley- $70

in total I spent $216, however, with out everything being on sale including the tortoise, it would have cost me $270.

I would like to add that I already had a book case, which I had for years.


----------



## Sulcatifornia (Jul 20, 2011)

For my hatchling sullies.

Indoor:
Used two story tortoise table-$40(craigslist)
Used light fixture for heat with bulb- free(had it already)
Sphagnum Moss from Home Depot-$10
Tile-$2
Used water dish with ramp- $3 ($20 retail, craigslist!)
Cuddlebone-$1

Outdoor:
Sphagnum Moss (included in above price)
Hide(cinder blocks and wood and moss)-Free(had it already)
Wood-Free(had it already)
Water dish-$2

Supply total:$60

3 sulcata hatchlings- $110

Total: $170 

I live in a nice climate, I hoard everything I come by that's useful, and I'm obsessed with Craigslist


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 20, 2011)

Set up for hatchling Sulcata

Rubbermaid Container $15
Cypress Mulch $10
Food Dish $4
Water Dish $3
Lighting $60
spray bottle $2
Mazuri $10
Grassland Tort Food $6
Humid Hide $0 (tubberware)
Spring mix $2
Sulcata Hatchling $60

Total $172

Love of a Sulcata Tortoise for the rest of you life = PRICELESS


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 18, 2011)

i just spent about 350


----------



## Kristina (Aug 18, 2011)

I only spend $11 on my Russian's outdoor enclosure, but that is another story.... (I used all recycled materials except two landscape timbers and a bag of topsoil.)

All in all, I have thousands into my set ups. However, when ever I find something cheap or free that will work, I snag it. I have aquariums and tubs and bins and extra fixtures and... You get my point. Just the other day I found the bottom to a children's pool table at the side of the road for trash that will make a nice little winter table for some hatchlings


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have spent quite alot on tinkerbell (my 2year old russian tortoise) its suprising how it all adds up!! I live in the UK where the weather is generally rubbish so she lives inside but goes outside if the weather will allow it.

indoor enclosure - Â£130
This came with; 2 bags of wooden bark bedding, a tortoise book, 100w basking lamp, uvb lamp, bark tunnel, food dish, granite shallow rock pool, and obviously the enclousure lol.

I then set up an outdoor enclosure so she can enjoy the rare sunny day when they happen
plastic underbed storage container - Â£9.99
sand and soil - free
and i decorated it with rocks etc
then I used the grill off an old hamster cage and spread it all out over the top, to keep any animals out.
She only goes in this enclosure in the daytime during the warmest part of the day.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks, Claire:

We have quite a few UK members and the pound prices are nice for them to see!


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh, I'm glad there are some UK members on here too, I was a little worried everyone might be confused by my Â£ signs!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 21, 2011)

Rob can give an itemized list but I wanted to add vet well check $100, med's Panacur & Droncit $109.


----------



## cherylim (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm just setting up my home for my new Hermann's. Costs so far are (roughly):


4ft x 2ft Tortoise Table - Â£83
Food and Water Bowls - Â£8
Arcadia D3 UVB Bulb - Â£36
Light Clamp - Â£15
Substrate (B&Q Topsoil and a small amount of play sand) - Â£6
Thermometer/Hygrometer - Â£10
Cuttlefish - Â£10


My OH already grows a number of tortoise-friendly herbs and flowers, and the breeder I'm buying from will be giving me free plants and seeds as well.

Total costs so far: Â£168

Plus tortoise: Â£120


----------



## Kolorbl1nd (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey,
how big is that container you have them in?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 25, 2011)

I spent $800 to refinish the inside of Bob's shed and insulate it. His light bulb is a 260 watt one that cost $110, his sleeping box cost about $100 to make. Then there's different things like his doggie door I had to pay a guy to make and the vent that was added this year and cost about $75 for the guy to make. i had to pay a guy $25 to dig out his mud hole. I just now went and had to replace the hay that was ruined in the Bob flood of 2011...that was a horrible $4...he's a constant drain of money...


----------



## jobeanator (Aug 25, 2011)

ive personally spent at least 2,000$ on everything. lights it self has put me in the poor house, but hey id pay anything for all my tortoises to keep the content and happy. my outdoor enclosures have all been free, as the wood ive used to build them have been from people throwing out wood, and places that have gotten knocked down and were giving it away.


----------

